# MAF or PSI based W/M Injection?



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you played with both? What do you prefer? Pro's/Con's of each?
I've seen people post that MAF based is better for small turbos since boost changes/spikes so quickly. So in an ideal situation, pressure reference is best?


_Modified by Crispy222 at 4:00 AM 3-6-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MAF or PSI based W/M Injection? (Crispy222)*

it's pretty simple, Chris. Just as you mentioned, a MAF sensor delivers more accurate information faster than MAP. However, MAP is more accurate at large air flow levels. So, the basic guide goes like this:
K03 turbo: MAF
K04 turbo: MAF
GT28: MAF or MAP
GT28+: MAP


----------

